# Sensitive heart / irregular hearth beat on caffeine etc



## whatsstreet (Feb 16, 2016)

I would like to know how many people are experiencing similarities . 

When I drink coffee i feel like I cannot breath . My hearth beat goes irregular sometime very fast sometime slow . Like dum dum dum dum dum dum dudududum pause for a second and then dum dumdum dum dum dum etc 

Did many tests on the ekg . Blood test etc but doc keep saying ur fine . I know I am not fine this is a problem .... 

Ps: had a heart attack while smoking fentanyl on a tin foil . Puked blood out of my lungs . Called 911 and passed out in front of my building and survived in the error with tons of oxygen and serums . Was also doing regularly ghb . Aas and smoking weed everyday so I think I've stressed my hearth a bit from the past .  Nowadays I smoke weed everyday and occasionally would do once a month 80z oxy or a few Ativan or some pure h on foil or some opium .  So not like a daily thing for sure as I seen how things can be scary . I love life and appreciate living.  

Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## whatsstreet (Feb 16, 2016)

And what would be good to keep the hearth strong and healthy ?


Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## locutus61 (Oct 27, 2016)

Troll.


----------

